# Type A brand name official naming. High award with Haiyan-memory.



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Type A brand name official naming. High award with Haiyan-memory.
I am the cooperative partner and stockholder of Type A and I am also the official wholesaler of Type A.
As you know ‘Type A’ is not a good brand name. The Type A’s Chinese name is ‘国甲‘，It means first, best. The boss of Type A and me want everybody help us to name it a English name. Please write your idea here. We will choose a best one to use. The new name will be written on the fancy packing box. If we choose your idea ,we will give 
two Haiyan-memory,two Hiayan’s cube,two Type A II ,two Type A V as gifts. After we get the new name, the old name of Type A will not use anymore. The Chinese name and logo will never change.
As you know we have named the new product as Haiyan’s cube. This name will never change.
Please write your good idea here.

Thank you very much for so many samrt cuber give us so many good names.
There are many good names. For example:
Alpha
lightening
I also like Legend,because of the picture.


Son Jeong Sang said:


> Legend cube



I will post a poll in 3 days.


----------



## roundy (Mar 9, 2010)

Many high speed cuber in our country like use Type A. Bellow is the cube that the competitors use during the competition in our country. There have blank because I do not know what kind of cube him use. The man who rank fist 20 in 3*3 speedsolving:

Rank______Person__________Result________Competition__________________*Cube_Type
1________Shenjia_Zhang____9.96_________Hangzhou_Open_2010________*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
2________Haixu_Zhang______10.11________Guangdong_Open_2009_______*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
3________Fubo_Wang________10.22________Shijiazhuang_Open_2009____*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
4________Kailong_Li_______10.47________Guangdong_Open_2009_______*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
5________Shuang_Chen______10.58________Shanghai_Weisupen_2009_*Type_A_II
6________Lin_Tao__________10.66________Hangzhou_Open_2010________*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
7________Sikan_Li_________10.83________Caltech_Fall_2009________
8________Haowei_Fan_______10.9_________Guangdong_Open_2009________
9________Minghao_Chen_____10.96________Shanghai_Winter_2010_______*Haiyan-memory(Type_A
10_______Ganyuan_Jiang___11.13________Shenzhen_Summer_Open_2009____Type_A_II
11_______Rui_Yang________11.21________Beijing_Winter_2009________*Type_A
12_______Jin_Yang________11.47________Nanjing_Open_2009________
_________Zhenzhong_Huang_11.47________Guangdong_Open_2009________
14_______Luojin_Xu_______11.5_________Obei_Obei_Open_2009________
15_______Yi_Ren__________11.52________Shanghai_Winter_2010_______*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
_________Zhouheng_Sun____11.52________Hangzhou_Open_2010________
17_______Yi_Wei__________11.61________Guangdong_Open_2009________
18_______Ming_Gao________11.69________Beijing_Winter_2009_______**Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
19_______Luchen_Zhang____11.78________Changchun_Open_2010_______**Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
20_______Zhi_Qiao________11.86________Changchun_Open_2010________



I am not offensive. I know someone like Type F and Taiyan. If you like it, it is also your good choice. I am respect for your choice.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 9, 2010)

"The Chinese shooting blade"


(Kai came up with "der chinesische Schießprügel" which is basically the German version of it ^^)


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> "The Chinese shooting blade"
> 
> 
> (Kai came up with "der chinesische Schießprügel" which is basically the German version of it ^^)



good.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2010)

Perhaps something like "China's #1" or "Top Brand", although they sound a bit more like slogans than brand names.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Perhaps something like "China's #1" or "Top Brand", although they sound a bit more like slogans than brand names.


Thank you very much.It sounds good.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 9, 2010)

If you want a short positive word: "epic cube"  
Or give it a cool chinese name "shaolin cube"?


----------



## thierce (Mar 9, 2010)

I´d prefer something like "Speedbolt #1"


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 9, 2010)

fazzles cube


----------



## blah (Mar 9, 2010)

It depends. Do you want it pronounced in a North American way?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow. (yes, I think "Wow" could work )


----------



## AAKing (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all. I have been cubing for 3 weeks now. Currently avg 50sec with f2l and newbie last layer...

The Haiyan memory is the best cube I have bought so far so I made an account to comment on this.

My suggestions - 

*CSC* - *C*hina *S*uper *C*ube 
Short and catchy name - CSC Cube - but also has meaning behind it.

or.. CSC - China Speed Cube.


----------



## Ando (Mar 9, 2010)

i suggest 'great wall' hehehehe


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

AAKing said:


> Hi all. I have been cubing for 3 weeks now. Currently avg 50sec with f2l and newbie last layer...
> 
> The Haiyan memory is the best cube I have bought so far so I made an account to comment on this.
> 
> ...



Good idea.Thanks for so many friends give so many good names.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 9, 2010)

How about "Guojia Cube"? It sounds good and is not confused with other cubes.


Also:
Hyper Cube
Top Rank Cube
Swift Cube
Falcon Cube
Hawk Cube
Best Cube
Pride Cube
Super Speed Cube
World Speed Cube
First Class Cube
Best Cube
Topline Cube
Finger Fury Cube
Rage Cube
Swift Cube

I could go on like this all day...


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Zubon said:


> How about "Guojia Cube"? It sounds good and is not confused with other cubes.
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...



Thank you very much.Very good idea.


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Or something like...

Competition cube
Tournament cube
Contest cube 
Champion cube


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Zubon said:


> How about "Guojia Cube"?
> Swift Cube
> Falcon Cube
> Hawk Cube
> ...


I like finger fury. Not finger fury cube. Just finger fury.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 9, 2010)

I like Rapidcube
or china´s rapidcube


----------



## Emme Vi (Mar 9, 2010)

The Cube
GoCube


----------



## Slash (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd suggest something like "World Record Cube"


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 9, 2010)

How about:

Original Cube (Type A was the first on the market, no?)

Magical Speed Cube

Ultimate Cube (I like this One )

Performance Cube

High Quality Cube (or HQcube, same thing)

World's Fastest (without 'cube')

HZcube (for Haiyan Zhuang!)


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> How about:
> 
> Original Cube (Type A was the first on the market, no?)
> 
> ...



Ultimate Cube is good.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 5:Supper cube



Haha! Supper cube!  This made my morning! I think you mean "Super Cube", supper is an evening meal like dinner. 

I don't have an idea yet but I'll edit this post later today with any that come to me!

Edit:

High Cube

Choice Cube

Noble Cube

Sky Cube

Emperor Cube

Swift


(I quite like "Swift" myself: As well as meaning fast, it's a type of bird and could also lend itself to a logo. I also enjoy the idea of dropping the word "cube".)


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Elite cube

Lightning cube

Blitz cube


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

Pro Cube

Winner Cube
Speed Cube
Fastest Cube
Fast'n Smooth Cube
Top Cube
Rainbow Cube
Edit
Glory Cube

I hope to win ;-)


----------



## Emme Vi (Mar 9, 2010)

Apollo Cube


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

Sly Cube

EDIT

Premium Cube
Premier Cube
Final Cube


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

HyperCube, SpeedCube(lol). F-16 cube (it's THAT fast), Lightspeed, China 1


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

My Cube


----------



## Emme Vi (Mar 9, 2010)

Actea Cube
Atom Cube


----------



## tribaleps (Mar 9, 2010)

National cube...China's National Cube...or China's National Speedcube.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 9, 2010)

I think "Paramount Cube" would be good. It's true to the original chinese name, and also catchy in English.


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeitgeist Cube

my previous proposal
"Pro Cube
Sly Cube
My Cube
Final Cube
Premium Cube
Premier Cube
Winner Cube
Speed Cube
Fastest Cube
Fast'n Smooth Cube
Top Cube
Rainbow Cube
Glory Cube"


----------



## Carrot (Mar 9, 2010)

China speed O___o


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

My suggestion:
Type A


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> My suggestion:
> Type A



Oooh original...


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.

Type A or Guojia.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> 
> Type A or Guojia.



Agreed.

If it can't be Type A though I think it should be something very "Chinese" like shaolin cube as KJiptner said.

OR, how about "Dynasty Cube", this makes perfect sense because there are so many different Type A's right now, each one could be named after a specific Chinese Dynasty.

How sweet would Tang Dynasty Cube or Ming Dynasty Cube sound? Wiki page for Chinese Dynasties


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyK said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> ...


Very good idea.'Tang cube' ,Or 'Bruce lee'. Thanks for Joey,but it is really difficult for new cuber to differentiate Type A,C,D,F.Even me do not know which cube is Type C,D,F.I just know it one weeks ago.Thanks for Joey likes the name of Type A.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 'Bruce lee'



win.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 9, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > 'Bruce lee'
> ...




OOOOOOOOH!!! Chuck Norris Cube! 

*tagline* This cube turns so fast it's like a roundhouse kick to the face!


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

Express Cube
Hi-Speed Cube


----------



## boyscout (Mar 9, 2010)

I like to participate also

Dragon cube
Strong cube
The Emperor cube
The King cube
Phoenix cube
Power cube
Lightning cube


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> 
> Type A or Guojia.


yeah. I love saying "type a ftw".

and:

Bruce Lee wins. no exceptions.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

I like Bruce Lee very much.But I can not use his name."a da!!!! a da!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## Innocence (Mar 9, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> ...



It isn't exactly a professional name though, is it? And copyrighted


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Innocence said:


> It isn't exactly a professional name though, is it? And copyrighted


Yes, it is this reason makes us want give it a professional name.


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

I just think saying something like "oh, is that the Dynasty cube?" seems .. weird.
"Oh, is that a Type A/Guojia?" (although we'd need to learn how to say Guojia )

Also, I think we're looking for a BRAND name, not the name of a certain cube. (which a lot of people seem to be confused with)

Maybe Type FirstLetterOfTheAlphabet?
Type ABC = A Better Cube
Type ABC = Alpha Beta Cube

DiYi = The First (in Pinyin)(basically the same as guojia it turns out)(thank's to Tim Sun)
This might be too close to DaYan.


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wushu cube


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

GongFu cube.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> I just think saying something like "oh, is that the Dynasty cube?" seems .. weird.
> "Oh, is that a Type A/Guojia?" (although we'd need to learn how to say Guojia )
> 
> Also, I think we're looking for a BRAND name, not the name of a certain cube. (which a lot of people seem to be confused with)
> ...



Why not simply Alpha Cube? I change my mind, Alpha cube sounds extremely similar to what our man is looking for.


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> GongFu cube.


CubeFu.

Joey's Cube?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > GongFu cube.
> ...


Joey's Cube!!If you really break the world record of 3*3 speed. I promise to product a cube nambed by your name. 

Joey's Cube!!!!


----------



## AndyK (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> I just think saying something like "oh, is that the Dynasty cube?" seems .. weird.
> 
> Also, I think we're looking for a BRAND name, not the name of a certain cube. (which a lot of people seem to be confused with)



Exactly, you need a brand name and I still think Dynasty works, but you could also name them after different Emperors, or different styles of martial arts.

Using dynasties or emperors works because they are inherently chronological, but using styles of martial arts could emphasize certain characteristics of each cube.


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...



I will take you up on this  Guess I should get off the forums, and start practicing..


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

Smart Cube


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> GongFu cube.



Buddhist Palm


----------



## keemy (Mar 9, 2010)

sole cube (as in only or first)
cardinal cube (like important/first)
prime cube (like best/perfect)
ace cube (this is nice because ace starts with A so maybe could avoid confusion with the transition)


----------



## mazei (Mar 9, 2010)

What about just A-Cube, something like V-Cube.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Thanks for Joey,but it is really difficult for new cuber to differentiate Type A,C,D,F.Even me do not know which cube is Type C,D,F.I just know it one weeks ago.Thanks for Joey likes the name of Type A.



Well, even when we change Type A to something different, we will still have types B C D E and F for cubers to figure out.

I'm with joey, I would like it to stay 'Type A' as well. Most cubers are used to that name and would probably continue calling it that for a while, even after you change the name.


----------



## peedu (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!

I see that some of my thoughts have already been mentioned (Lightning, Emperor, Premium etc.)

So at the moment I suggest:
Cutting Edge
Shortcut
Turbo
HiFi

All can be used together with Cube or Cubes at the ending. I'm sure that some words are impossible to use as brand or trademark names.

Peedu

PS: there are so many possibilities and good proposals already, you will have hard time selecting the right one.


----------



## csharsha (Mar 9, 2010)

How about - 
THE Cube. 
I mean it with the emphasis on the "THE".


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2010)

Type Awesome


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 9, 2010)

Evolution (Haiyan's Evolution)
Top Tier Cube
The cube above all else
Endless Quality Cube


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> Premier Cube



I like the suggestion of 'Premier'. It maintains the same meaning in English as the original name and sounds cool.



keemy said:


> ace cube (this is nice because ace starts with A so maybe could avoid confusion with the transition)



'Ace' cube also has a nice ring to it. It's also sometimes synonymous with 'first'.


----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2010)

Origin cube 1
Origin cube 2
Origin cube 2N 
Origin cube 3
Origin cube 3N
Origin cube 4
Origin cube 5


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd just recommend against some name like "_Ultimate_", "_Super Awesome_", "_Best Cube_", "_Cannot be beaten by any other design - no it's simply not possible, either now or in the future_". Such names are ridiculous.

I like the Haiyan and Guojia names - as long as each model is well identified then each can become well known by its own reputation.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 9, 2010)

THe original


----------



## Ness (Mar 9, 2010)

I like A-Cube. 
Also H-Cube (H referring to Haiyan and it also sounds like an "A" at the beginning -> connection to type A)


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Joey FTW


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'd just recommend against some name like "_Ultimate_", "_Super Awesome_", "_Best Cube_", "_Cannot be beaten by any other design - no it's simply not possible, either now or in the future_". Such names are ridiculous.
> 
> I like the Haiyan and Guojia names - as long as each model is well identified then each can become well known by its own reputation.



You said it.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Type Awesome


+1


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Mar 9, 2010)

Legend cube


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

Guohai cube?


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 9, 2010)

The Haiyan Hyper Cube.


----------



## (X) (Mar 9, 2010)

Ninja Cube or Ninja Hand


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

GH cube... oh wait.. crap.


----------



## mazei (Mar 9, 2010)

Ness said:


> I like A-Cube.
> Also H-Cube (H referring to Haiyan and it also sounds like an "A" at the beginning -> connection to type A)



Yeah, H-Cube would fit. Since the name itself is Haiyan now, why not just make it H-Cube?

As for A-cube, I suggested it because I actually say Type A cubes that way.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, I'm quite partial to this. All my 3x3x3 NRs have been done on a plain type A, which is a Haiyan (I) cube, right?

Anyhow, I'd like to submit
Lightspeed Cube​It suggests being really fast, and also also being light/easy to handle. (A "light speedcube.")

(I can imagine that: "What cube do you use?" "I use a Lightspeed V." )
I actually like the idea of using two syllables, since it's short, but still distinguishable.
Truespin Cube
Quickflight Cube
Mindflow Cube
Swift-turn Cube
Turbosmooth Cube
Express Cube
Flywheel Cube​
I don't know much about China, else I would try to suggest something that reflects its roots better.
Why not just "Haiyan"?


----------



## no1337cube (Mar 9, 2010)

My Entries : =)

*LightTouch Cube*
*SpinSwift Cube*
*Guo Ji Cube*(World-Class 国际)
*Guo Biao Cube*（国标)
*Kuai Shou Cube* （Swift Fingers Cube 快手)


----------



## LSDJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Uber cube 
Epic cube 
Ambitious cube
Crush cube 
Dragon cube 
Adept cube
Adroit cube
Flawless cube (Flawless victory)
Skillful cube

just a few...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 9, 2010)

numero uno cube.

not exactly english...but I guess its outstanding enough for me. english words describing the superiority of Type A cubes have been rather disappointing to me.

Me puts in my vote for *NUMERO UNO CUBE*


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 9, 2010)

i think that
the dragon cube sounds good
world owned cube
or maybe hayabusa (fastest bird)


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 9, 2010)

joey said:


> The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> 
> Type A or Guojia.



Hai Yan, unfortunately, Joey is right. I think any effort that you make towards changing the name will fail. The reason is because everyone already knows these cubes as "Type-A". In order to change this, you have to get everyone to stop calling it Type-A, and start calling it by the new name. It's simply not possible to do this. I believe adding a new name will only add confusion. (now, there would be some people calling it type-a, and some people calling it the new name. New cubers would get confused and think they are 2 different kinds)
Even if most people tried to start using the new name, I think it would take several years before everyone changed...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2010)

罗恩的 立方体
Luō ēn de lìfāngtǐ
Rowan's cube 

(Translation provided by Google...)

Maybe just Luō ēn cube


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is, I think that it's a million times better than all the other suggestions.
> ...



If we name the sony,canon,Nikon as Type A,Type B, Type c.No one Brand would be a famous Brand.We just want give our product a better name.
The name Type A is comes from a seller who do not know how to translate the '国甲‘.The factory never approve with it.
Haiyan's cube and Haiyan's cube-memroy belongs to '国甲‘,but no one call it
Type A.It is just a habit.
Thanks for you like Type A.But we really need a formal name.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

We find some good name here.The designer of '国甲‘ and me laughed when we find a good name.It is really a good choice.Thank you very much for every cuber here. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 9, 2010)

Samurai cube.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 罗恩的 立方体
> Luō ēn de lìfāngtǐ
> Rowan's cube
> 
> ...



Google failed it should be *Luó*

On topic: 
{a few months later}
rookie: which cube should i buy?
A: Type A
B: Haiyan
C: xxx(The new name)
rookie: What the hell should i buy?

as Zarxrax has said, it would be really hard for people to accept the new name in a short period of time. Look at FII! Who would call it "ShengEn Generation Two" instead of FII?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> If we name the sony,canon,Nikon as Type A,Type B, Type c.No one Brand would be a famous Brand.We just want give our product a better name.
> The name Type A is comes from a seller who do not know how to translate the '国甲‘.The factory never approve with it.
> Haiyan's cube and Haiyan's cube-memroy belongs to '国甲‘,but no one call it
> Type A.It is just a habit.
> Thanks for you like Type A.But we really need a formal name.



But my point is, you do have a formal name, right? Its Guojia. I think it's not a bad name. But, everyone uses the "Type-X" for almost every kind of cube. Type-C, Type-D, Type-F, etc. It's because its easier for people to remember a single letter than to remember a bunch of different brand names. 
The reason no one uses the "guojia" name, is not because its a difficult name, but because everyone already calls it "Type-A". Even if you give it a new name, I think everyone will continue to call it Type-A.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > If we name the sony,canon,Nikon as Type A,Type B, Type c.No one Brand would be a famous Brand.We just want give our product a better name.
> ...



At least no one call Haiyan's cube Type A. I have gave the new type of '国甲‘ a new name Haiyan's cube. Everybody call it Haiyan's cube.No one call it type A.Do you know some seller add his logo on Type A.This makes us have to choose our own name and own packing box with our own logo on it.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...


Because it has been called Haiyan's cube before it was mass-produced. 
For the new products afterwards, we can design a good name for them. But for the existing products such as AII, AV, it would be difficult to change them, because people have accepted them as "Type A".
ps: please check your inbox really something emergent


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> At least no one call Haiyan's cube Type A. I have give the new type of '国甲‘ a new name Haiyan's cube. Everybody call it Haiyan's cube.No one call it type A.


That's a good point. It's because it was always called Haiyan's cube from the beginning. If 国甲 makes new cubes, its very easy to get people to use the correct name, as long as people know the name from the beginning.
My point was that you might not be able to change what people call the cubes that already exist. But for new ones, you are right, it is possible to get people to use the names you want, as long as people are taught the name from the beginning 

I think 95% of the names suggested here are very bad names though


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks fot your advice. '国甲’ want product some packing box with English verson.So we have to give it a formal name.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

do you want "chinese" in it?

EDIT:


"imperial dragon"
or "bladed dragon"


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Everything is ok.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

editied my post before


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Mar 9, 2010)

roundy said:


> Many high speed cuber in our country like use Type A. Bellow is the cube that the competitors use during the competition in our country. There have blank because I do not know what kind of cube him use. The man who rank fist 20 in 3*3 speedsolving:
> 
> Rank______Person__________Result________Competition__________________*Cube_Type
> 1________Shenjia_Zhang____9.96_________Hangzhou_Open_2010________*Haiyan-memory(Type_A)
> ...




Was Fubo using Haiyan Memory in Shijiazhuang Open 2009 which was held in March 2009?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry, on the haiyan memory cube box, who is the person on the box? and what is he holding?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

I really would prefer Guojia, i think it should sound Chinese.

but if you really wants to have an English verson, it could be "China-A" or "MF1"


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

SO.............my ideas:
"imperial dragon"
"bladed/sworded dragon"
"china number 1"
"china top 1"
"silent tiger"
"silent dragon" 

and daniel, "china-top A" would work...


i want the memory cube!! lol.


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 9, 2010)

spin cube
speedsolving cube ;-)


----------



## riffz (Mar 9, 2010)

Butter Cube
Superior Cube
Flying Colors
Rainbow Cube
Haiyan's Rainbow
Finger Fury
Expert's Choice
Speedcuber's Dream
Speedsuber's Choice
Record Breaker
Record Smasher
Top Choice Cube
Priority Cube
Brain Dazzler
Dazzler Cube


----------



## Meep (Mar 9, 2010)

International Dream Cube?

lol.. =(

or just Dream Cube, if noone's already said that


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

"Hai" cube 1
Zhuang's supercube
supercube
Genie Cube
Genius Cube
Genius's Cube
Shanghai 3x3 magic
*or something simple*
6 side Zhuang
Chinese Magic
Zhuang 3x3 twisty


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Mar 9, 2010)

High-Yaan


----------



## kratos94 (Mar 9, 2010)

Kung Fu Cube


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

kratos94 said:


> Kung Fu Cube



LOLOLOLOLOL ROFLCOPTERWTFBBQ


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Alpha cube.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Alpha cube.


Alpha's a nice name, I like this one!


----------



## c1829 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Original Speed Cube or The Original Chinese Speed Cube


----------



## Stefan (Mar 9, 2010)

"*Gotcha!*" (or _Gotcha_ or _Gotcha cube_). I imagine that's somewhat how GuoJia is pronounced, and it's English:

_"Used to indicate understanding or to signal the fact of having caught or defeated another."_

=> The cube is so good it understands how I want it to turn, I understand how to solve it, and I use it to defeat others.

I like that it's a short word, related to "GuoJia", and rather fun and competitive instead of boring and pretentious (like "best cube").


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

jiggy said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha cube.
> ...



beta cube
gamma cube
theta cube...


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 9, 2010)

jiggy said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha cube.
> ...



I was thinking about this one as well. Alpha is the first of the greek letters.
might also make a good logo.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

原立方体
Yuán Cube
meaning : The original cube

神立方体
Shén lìfāngtǐ (cube)
meaning: God cube

I like the Yuan cube. It's short and it has a meaning.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 原立方体
> Yuán Cube
> meaning : The original cube
> 
> ...



not a good name in Chinese No one would use "Yuán" to describe something "original". moreover, almost every brand in China has at least two Chinese characters such as "国甲/Guo Jia"(Type A), "鲁比克/Lu Bi Ke"(Rubik), "英特尔/Yin Te Er"(Intel), "必应/Bi Ying"(Bing/microsoft) etc. it would be very strange if it has only one character.

ps: we say "魔方/Mo Fang" in mainland, "魔术方块/Mo Shu Fang Kuai" in Taiwan, "扭掷骰/Niu Zhi Tou" in Hongkong to stand for the word "cube", never "立方体"


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

@r 517: Ok, that makes sense. What about the Yuan Shen cube?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @r 517: Ok, that makes sense. What about the Yuan Shen cube?



i guess Haiyan is looking for a English name, which will also be an awesome name when it is translated into Chinese. After all Asian characters are hard for Western people to pronounce and memorise.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

@r 517: Doesn't Yuan = original and Shen = god?


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 9, 2010)

Gamecube?

Nerdcube?


..._*Plastic cube!!*_


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @r 517: Doesn't Yuan = original and Shen = god?



when we mean God, we say "Shang Di". "Shen" is a generic term for every kind of "people" who has a special ability. Superman and Spiderman are also "Shen". moreover, it's not proper to use something related to any kind of religion.

and the most important thing is, Haiyan is looking for a good English name that makes sense to every English-language users. If we use "Shen", "Yuan", it's hard for others to remember it. this is why Haiyan do not want to use "Type A" or "Guojia" any more, because they makes no sense in English at all. (When I began to learn cubing, I once thought that Type A is the best because it was "A", and Type B ranked second, Typc C third etc:fp)

C'mon let's find an English name


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the following are along the right lines:
lightening cube
sprint cube
*glide cube*

Andy


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't lik these names that sound like a Chinese
translation. How about something like 
Flex cube.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I don't lik these names that sound like a Chinese
> translation. How about something like
> Flex cube.



No offense, but that sounds like a chinese translation. 


I still stand by Alpha Cube. It sounds the nicest in my opinion.


(That part was to bump my name and to make the post on-topic.)


----------



## teller (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny, an appropriate translation that happens to start with the letter A is "ACME." But it makes me think of Bugs Bunny/Road Runner cartoons...

For this, I like Alpha Cube or Alpha-something, previously mentioned.

Or AquaSpin!


----------



## Innocence (Mar 9, 2010)

teller said:


> Funny, an appropriate translation that happens to start with the letter A is "ACME." But it makes me think of Bugs Bunny/Road Runner cartoons...
> 
> For this, I like Alpha Cube or Alpha-something, previously mentioned.
> 
> Or AquaSpin!



Acme's probably copyrighted by someone.


I'm pretty sure joey came up with Alpha-something and implied Alpha cube, but I actually said it.


Pick Alpha cube pl0x.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

The World Record Cubes
Firebolt Cube
Haiyan's Lightning
Earth's #1
Speed of Light
Winner's Cube
Beta Cube
Fast Magic Cube
HZ's Awesome Creation 
HZ Cube
Supreme Cube
Haiyan's Magic
Incredible Cube
Sensation
Alpha Cube
Velocity Cube
Haiyan and Friends Miracle/ Haiyan's Miracle
Victory

PS. Hz= Haiyan Zhuang


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

Type Awesome.

speed blazer

GOD HANDS?! (nah)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > *Type Awesome.*
> ...



if you don't want to contribute, then don't. you don't have to post crap like that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> Firebolt Cube



Or just Bolt Cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

Fizer cube


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

fizzler cube

dizzle cube (you turn it so fast, people get dizzy )


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

"imperial dragon"
"bladed/sworded dragon"
"china number 1"
"china top 1"
"silent tiger"
"silent dragon" 
"china top A"


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

imperial dragon rings a bell.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> imperial dragon rings a bell.



i posted it before... lol. Got it from a restaurant.. .LOL


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Firebolt Cube
> ...


That could work.......


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

thunder cube
lightning cube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> thunder cube
> lightning cube



Hybrid...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Innocence said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, an appropriate translation that happens to start with the letter A is "ACME." But it makes me think of Bugs Bunny/Road Runner cartoons...
> ...



Lol, didn't I say alpha?!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

I like Alpha  

it sounds good by itself, and does have the aggressive sound which ChunChun loves xD



EDIT: it could also be Alpha Rubiko


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



I made an edit half an hour ago to explain the post, but due to my habits of tabbed browsing, I completely forgot to press the "save" button.

I'll just delete the post now...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, if the Goujia name isn't what the manufacturer is looking for (for the English packaging), I'd say that "Alpha" is my favourite of those suggested: it implies a superior product and is implicitly well associated with the existing "Type-A" naming. (plus, Charlie suggested it )

EDIT: it appears that Innocence suggested "Alpha" first but Charlie is still brilliant (as I'm sure Innocence is too!)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Well, if the Goujia name isn't what the manufacturer is looking for (for the English packaging), I'd say that "Alpha" is my favourite of those suggested: it implies a superior product and is implicitly well associated with the existing "Type-A" naming. (plus, Charlie suggested it  )



yeah, i really want to keep the "A" because we could still call the cubes A-II, A-V, etc.

Which is why i suggested "China-A" before Charlie created the awesome new name


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

Alpha is an amazing name.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

Alpha is a cool name.
not just any cool, but cool spelled like 
KEWL
kind of cool.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

超級阿
Super A Cube


----------



## esquimalt1 (Mar 10, 2010)

What's wrong with type A? It's been like it for a few years and I"m used to it.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



Yes, Charlie. You did say Alpha. After I said it. This: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=338510#post338510


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

Win cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Epic Cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

iCube
zCube (The cube)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about insta-cube? It's so fast that it is instantly solved. 
These are supposed to be brand names, correct? If so, here are my other submissions:
cubextreme
kuboid
mega-cube


Something with Guojua (the original name, I think, but not spelled correctly)

guocubes

mastercubes
cubix or kewbix
mega q-bes (pronounced "mega-cubes")
firecubes
wonahcubes 
cubex
x
cubed

(the x would be super or subscript or something)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Super Omega?
Akkersijk
StarCube
FlameCube
SpeedShape
Soul Speed


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

speed breaker


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Type Awesome.
> 
> speed blazer
> 
> GOD HANDS?! (nah)



God hands is already the name of my hybrid.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Type Awesome.
> ...



FII + Ghosthand?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

Type G?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

@iSpinz: Nope, he accidentally used a F-1, but it was actually a YJ cube. (he posted it himself)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



we dont care, Charlie is the one who officially suggested it


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @iSpinz: Nope, he accidentally used a F-1, but it was actually a YJ cube. (he posted it himself)



I was suggesting a name. Type G.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @miniGOINGS: Nope, he accidentally used a F-1, but it was actually a YJ cube. (he posted it himself)



Fixed.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > @miniGOINGS: Nope, he accidentally used a F-1, but it was actually a YJ cube. (he posted it himself)
> ...



Ahh, I remember that thread.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 10, 2010)

how about ASK- Asian Speedcubing Kit?

BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2010)

What about "GJ" brand? You could write "GuoJia" on the box, with the G and the J much larger than the rest of the letters. GJ is very simple and easy to remember, and everyone will know "guojia" and "GJ" are the same.

Or, if you don't like that, how about something that sounds similar to "guojia" but simplified, like "Guja".


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> What about "GJ" brand? You could write "GuoJia" on the box, with the G and the J much larger than the rest of the letters. GJ is very simple and easy to remember, and everyone will know "guojia" and "GJ" are the same.
> 
> Or, if you don't like that, how about something that sounds similar to "guojia" but simplified, like "Guja".



it's cheesier than my "China A".

Alpha Romeo wins.


----------



## tribaleps (Mar 10, 2010)

Inspiration from Daniel...

How about *China Alpha* - still retains that 'A' categorisation.


----------



## blah (Mar 10, 2010)

Buzz cube.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



In this thread, how much more official can you get than saying the name?

My sentence structure is very deliberate towards the fact I'm suggesting it.

Although, that isn't to say that I won't split the reward with her if Alpha cube wins, because she came up with it of her own accord, also.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 10, 2010)

i have some coming on next week, I have heard a lot about this cubes, so I'm waiting ..


----------



## Shack (Mar 10, 2010)

could be cool if you named it after different fightingssports like:
Wing Tsun cube/ WTcube
Karate cube
Kung Fu cube
Taekwondo cube
Tai Chi cube
Jiu-Jitsu cube
Ju-jutsu cube
Ken-jutsu
nin-jutsu
Bujutso cube
Aikido cube
Iaido cube
Judo cube
Kendo cube
Hap-ki-do cube
Muay Thai cube
Tang Soo Do

even cooler could be if the cube "matched" the fighting sport like: Wing tsun is very very fast and really smooth compared to karate


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 10, 2010)

Leonardo Cube
Nitro Cube
Vitruvian Cube


----------



## peedu (Mar 10, 2010)

Shack said:


> could be cool if you named it after different fightingssports like:
> Wing Tsun cube/ WTcube
> Karate cube
> Kung Fu cube
> ...



Let's add to this list:

Sumo 


Peedu


----------



## Emme Vi (Mar 10, 2010)

ACube


----------



## Faz (Mar 10, 2010)

Roundy cube

Lightning cube
Thunder cube
Storm cube


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

FazIsNub CUBe


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 10, 2010)

hurricane cube 
whirlwind cube


----------



## Mastersonian (Mar 10, 2010)

Why don't you just call it Haiyan? Leave Haiyan and Haiyan-Memory the same, but from there (for type A1) write Haiyan-1st Model and so forth.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

im still so used to calling your cubes Type A, Type AI, AII, AIII, etc


----------



## Shack (Mar 10, 2010)

peedu said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > could be cool if you named it after different fightingssports like:
> ...



I think I can add ALOT more to the list but just gave some examples


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



I had no idea you suggested it, I'm not particularly concerned about winning a reward, I just made the name suggestion because I thought it was a good name. I didn't even read the rest of the thread until now. So... whatever.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 10, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Type A brand name official naming. High award with Haiyan-memory.
> I am the cooperative partner and stockholder of Type A and I am also the official wholesaler of Type A.
> As you know ‘Type A’ is not a good *brand name*. The Type A’s Chinese name is ‘国甲‘，It means first, best. The boss of Type A and me want everybody help us to name it a English name. Please write your idea here. We will choose a best one to use. The new name will be written on the fancy packing box. *If we choose your idea ,we will give
> two Haiyan-memory,two Hiayan’s cube,two Type A II ,two Type A V as gifts*. After we get the new name, the old name of Type A will not use anymore. The Chinese name and logo will never change.
> ...



Two things:

They're looking for a brand name, not the name of a new cube, have I got that right? That means that they probably don't want a name like "ultimate cube" (I'm pretty much guessing), since that's the name of a cube. Is there any car brands named "The superduper ultimate car"? (No) The most car companys have some kind of unrelated name like Volvo or Saab, and then name their cars somthing boring like V70 or MFI-13. Hai Yan is looking for a brand name, not the name of a certain modell.

I'm not even sure I'll participate in the "contest" (so it's not out of greedyness), but honestly, what kind of "gift" is it? Say that I came up for the international name for an international company, what would they give me? Once again, I'm taking a guess, but maybe the producing cost of those cubes are 80 USD? The very best brand name that almost the whole speedcubing-community can make up, is probably worth more. 

Or am I totally lost?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Type A brand name official naming. High award with Haiyan-memory.
> ...



yep u r right. Haiyan's looking 4 a BRAND name, and i'm sure Haiyan won't choose such words like "ultimate", "super" etc. But names like "Alpha Cube", "Legend Cube" r indeed something he's looking for.


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Also, I think we're looking for a BRAND name, not the name of a certain cube. (which a lot of people seem to be confused with)


Yeah, I already brought this up, but no-one seems to really understand.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

joey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I think we're looking for a BRAND name, not the name of a certain cube. (which a lot of people seem to be confused with)
> ...



I think most do. What makes you think so?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

What's the matter with Type A?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> What's wrong with type A? It's been like it for a few years and I"m used to it.





Musli4brekkies said:


> What's the matter with Type A?



So if you guys had a company selling products, you'd like to print "Type A" on the box as the brand name? Or call your website www.typea.com?


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Everyone seems to making up names for a certain cube, not a brand.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with type A? It's been like it for a few years and I"m used to it.
> ...


type-a-cubing.com

Not bad IMO. I've heard of worse sites.


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Everyone seems to making up names for a certain cube, not a brand.


----------



## Radu (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or call your website www.typea.com?



Lol 

I didn't understand quite well why not Haiyan Cube..it's a good brand name I think. But if you need something different...

(The) *Phenom* (Cube)
or
Divine (Cube)
Angels (Cube) (although I think it's a bit too feminine )

*note: sorry if these have been already posted, but I haven't had time to read everything


----------



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2010)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



it won't make big difference, just as mostly "Dayan/Taiyan Cube" refers to its 3*3 cube, but actually Dayan/Taiyan is the generic term for every cube that is designed by Dayan/Taiyan's designer  You can see Dayan/Taiyan's logo not only on their 3*3 cube but also on their Crazy 332, Crazy 444 etc

in Chinese language "xxx Cube" refers to both a brand name and their specific cube's name.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, but if someone says "Hey, buy the 'Ultimate cube'!" Then I take it that that cube is the ultimate cube, the very, very best a cube can get. How can the same company then produce "Ultimate Cube II"?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Everyone seems to making up names for a certain cube, not a brand.



I don't see that. Do you think so because people suggest "Foobar cube", i.e., include the word "cube"? I just take that as applying the brand to the most common usage (besides just raw brand name).


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> type-a-cubing.com
> Not bad IMO.



I'd say you have a bright future career in marketing. Not. The brand name really shouldn't tell that it's just one brand among several.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > type-a-cubing.com
> ...


V-cubes.com?

How about A-cubes.com then?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-cubes.com?
> How about A-cubes.com then?



That is indeed a lot better. The word "Type" points out that there are others so it's just one among several. Not good. No need/chance to hide the fact, but it really shouldn't be pointed out.

V-Cube also is a different story. The V stands for something (Verdes) and its 6x6 and 7x7 cubes were the first and only ones for a while and still are the only fully and clearly legal ones.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-cubes.com?
> ...


It is arguable that the Type A cubes have been quite revolutionary in the 3x3 world, as much the V-cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> It is arguable that the Type A cubes have been quite revolutionary in the 3x3 world, as much the V-cubes.



I don't think so. They didn't produce something really new, and they weren't alone.

Slightly modifying the Rubik's 3x3x3 mechanism is *not* comparable to inventing a considerably different mechanism for large cubes and being the first to mass-produce cubes larger than 5x5x5.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

yay! i said lightning! is there a prize for second and third place?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

oh oh oh "legion cube"
"dragon cube"
"rain cube"
"teardrop cube|
!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-cubes.com?
> ...


Questionable.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 10, 2010)

Omega cube

thunder blade

lightening striker

fury speed


----------



## mazei (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I've said it before, I'll say it again, H-cubes. H standing for Haiyan.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > The V stands for something (Verdes) and its 6x6 and 7x7 cubes were the first and only ones for a while and *still are the only fully and clearly legal ones.*
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 10, 2010)

Haiyan's Hyper Cube


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Haiyan's Hyper Cube



dude, more alliteration... Haiyan's Hyper Hefty Honking HCube


----------



## Ness (Mar 10, 2010)

> Well I've said it before, I'll say it again, H-cubes. H standing for Haiyan.



Hey, that's my idea. I want the price


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 10, 2010)

Optimum cube / Optimal cube

Prime cube

Top cube


----------



## CUB3R01 (Mar 10, 2010)

How about "Lightning Turner" or "Flash Turner"?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> oh oh oh "legion cube"
> "dragon cube"
> "rain cube"
> "teardrop cube|
> !!!





Rubiks560 said:


> Omega cube
> 
> thunder blade
> 
> ...





andyt1992 said:


> Haiyan's Hyper Cube





kanye142 said:


> Optimum cube / Optimal cube
> 
> Prime cube
> 
> Top cube





CUB3R01 said:


> How about "Lightning Turner" or "Flash Turner"?


Would you guys seriously name a brand of cubes like this?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.

i vote for *Charlie's* "Alpha"


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 10, 2010)

My suggestions are:

Optimum Cube (or some sort of variation, such as Optim Cube)
Tops Cube
Prime Cube
Ace Cube
Golden Cube

They all have some sort of relation to "first" or "best," which is the original Chinese name.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.
> 
> i vote for *Charlie's* "Alpha"



I second this movement.

I think I would cringe if I had to tell someone I was using a "Lightening" cube (no offence to whoever suggested the name ). Also, every time I see Alpha, I think of this. (No, _you're_ a loser!)



Son Jeong Sang said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was fantastically well done! I loved the cube in his hand.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

jiggy said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.
> ...


that was me T_T IT'S NOT MY FAULT I'M NOT CREATIVE AT ALL!!! lol. how about legion cube?\

and ispinz, i like omega cube.. it sounds nice


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 10, 2010)

million-cube
mega-cube


----------



## jiggy (Mar 10, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> that was me T_T IT'S NOT MY FAULT I'M NOT CREATIVE AT ALL!!! lol. how about legion cube?\
> 
> and ispinz, i like omega cube.. it sounds nice


Haha, I'm sorry!  I think Legion is better, but I still vote for Alpha. =)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

Daniel Que said:


> My suggestions are:
> 
> Optimum Cube (or some sort of variation, such as Optim Cube)
> Tops Cube
> ...



lol you have "optimum" and "prime" hm.... i wonder where you got it... *COUGH*TRANSFORMERS*COUGH*


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.
> 
> i vote for *Charlie's* "Alpha"



What is your problem? No need to be a "contemptible person" about it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.



Are we? Who said so?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.
> ...



OP Said so, or I think he said something like that, or implied it. Whatever, there's no harm in starting.


I vote for the Alpha Cube, 

which was thought up by me, and then CharlieCooper. (I have nothing against Charlie, daniel, I just want credit for what I've done. Oh yeah, inspired by joey.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > guys, we are now voting which name we shall use.
> ...


I think this is the reason he thought so:


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> We will finally vote a new best Brand name.


You could read that in two ways; I think Hai Yan Zhuang meant it to be read that we will vote at the end. Who can say? Not I.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Oh yeah, inspired by joey.


Yeah, Joey the big inspirer. His same post inspired my "Gotcha!" as well, when he said _"we'd need to learn how to say Guojia"_. By now I prefer Alpha, though.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 10, 2010)

Innocence said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



But Joey is me, so really I thought of it.

No seriously... I don't care. It's the name of a cube. I won't write it on my CV if a piece of plastic is named after something I suggested.


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, inspired by joey.
> ...



I SO need to think of a way to abuse this quote.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

i vote for my own, "legion cube"
google legion up, it has a cool meaning


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> But Joey is me, so really I thought of it.



Lol, although you may be close, you will never convince me that you and joey are the same person.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 10, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> i vote for my own, "legion cube"
> google legion up, it has a cool meaning



A legion is a group of 3000-6000 Roman infantry and I forget how many cavalry troops (I think it may be somewhere in between 150-350).

What does a Roman army have to do with cubing?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for my own, "legion cube"
> ...



lol then my dictionary is screwed up


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

isn't legion the demon that was driven out by Jesus and went into a herd of pigs?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> isn't legion the demon that was driven out by Jesus and went into a herd of pigs?





Mark 5:1-13 said:


> They went across the lake to the region of the Gerasenes. When Jesus got out of the boat, a man with an evil spirit came from the tombs to meet him. This man lived in the tombs, and no one could bind him any more, not even with a chain. For he had often been chained hand and foot, but he tore the chains apart and broke the irons on his feet. No one was strong enough to subdue him. Night and day among the tombs and in the hills he would cry out and cut himself with stones. When he saw Jesus from a distance, he ran and fell on his knees in front of him. He shouted at the top of his voice, "What do you want with me, Jesus, Son of the Most High God? Swear to God that you won't torture me!" For Jesus had said to him, "Come out of this man, you evil spirit!"
> 
> Then Jesus asked him, "What is your name?" "My name is Legion," he replied, "for we are many." And he begged Jesus again and again not to send them out of the area.
> 
> A large herd of pigs was feeding on the nearby hillside. The demons begged Jesus, "Send us among the pigs; allow us to go into them." He gave them permission, and the evil spirits came out and went into the pigs. The herd, about two thousand in number, rushed down the steep bank into the lake and were drowned.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 11, 2010)

does anyone know when they are choosing the winner?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > isn't legion the demon that was driven out by Jesus and went into a herd of pigs?
> ...


LOL originally posted by mark 5:1-13


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2010)

Getting back on topic...

I vote for one that I didn't post in time:

TopCube.

'Nuff said.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Getting back on topic...
> 
> I vote for one that I didn't post in time:
> 
> ...



I vote for "legion" cube


----------



## Innocence (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back on topic...
> ...



Not sure, but I think you already said that.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 11, 2010)

A Plus


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 11, 2010)

I still like Alpha Cube. Alpha = first = best. also keeps the A


----------



## peedu (Mar 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I still like Alpha Cube. Alpha = first = best. also keeps the A



Another way would be:
Alpha = first
second = improved

So, Omega will beat all the others...

Just to throw in a couple of more random thoughts:

Race
Agility
Velocity
Terminal velocity (as in freefall)
Urgent
Boost
Throttle
Rocket
Rush


Peedu


----------



## cwcric (Mar 11, 2010)

Han Cube
Tang Cube

Han 漢and Tang唐 were the strongest dynasties in Chinese history.
These words can mean that Type A cubes are the best in China, or even the world.


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just thought of these-

A-Bomb

or

H-Bomb


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> LOL originally posted by mark 5:1-13



Haha, but it's kind of true.


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 11, 2010)

how about pericube short name for peregrine cube
or velocube velo here means velocity


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 11, 2010)

The Kickass cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 11, 2010)

peedu said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > I still like Alpha Cube. Alpha = first = best. also keeps the A
> ...



i vote for "peedu".


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

Innocence said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I just think saying something like "oh, is that the Dynasty cube?" seems .. weird.
> ...



Joey said "alpha beta" first, but innocence said "alpha cube" none of the posts are edited, so it was their original idea.......




ManasijV said:


> Samurai cube.


samurai's are japanese.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I still like Alpha Cube. Alpha = first = best. also keeps the A



I agree. If it is actually changing from type A, I vote Alpha.


----------



## Shory (Mar 11, 2010)

Origin Cube
Source Cube 
Kingship Cube
Inter Cube
Meirut Cube (Meirut = Speed in Hebrew)


----------



## joey (Mar 11, 2010)

OMG GUYS I TOTALLY DESERVE THE PRIZE COS I SAID ALPHA FIRST


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

The HaiYan Hyper


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> The HaiYan Hyper



LOL

HaiYan Hyper
Hypercube


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > The HaiYan Hyper
> ...



 Copycat, i have paid for a copyright on that (joke).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Opps, I meant to add Hyper Haiyan, but I copied instead. But yea, those may be good cube names, but not brand names.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 12, 2010)

joey said:


> COS I SAID ALPHA FIRST



Syntax error. I SAID ALPHA FIRST is not in degrees format.


Mr. Haiyan, maybe you should pick the winner sometime soon. This thread is getting a little bit out of control.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 12, 2010)

Innocence said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > COS I SAID ALPHA FIRST
> ...



lol, i hate it when that show up on my calculator.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

innocence, were having a vote.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 12, 2010)

perhaps we should close this thread and open another poll?


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2010)

No.


----------



## wk (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd suggest branding it as Haiyan.

Reasons:
1. What's more unique and easy to recognise than Haiyan? If I see Alpha/Lightning and Haiyan on the packaging box, somehow I think Haiyan will stand out more. And if there's no Haiyan, it sounds/looks like just another anonymous company's cube.

2. Branding your own name is always good. It's like a quality assurance. Think Ferrari, Lamborghini, Honda.. (V-cubes too!) they're all the names of their founder. What's better than having each of the product carries your own distinctive name?

3. Don't worry about English or not, since after you brand it, people won't be bothered with the name. As I know, Sony is not an English word (nor is Japanese) but it's world-wide recognised brand. Sony might be arguable because it's chosen for being easy to spell/pronounce in any languages. But on the other hand, Porsche, Lamborghini.. urr.. Ferrero Rocher.. Even people debated on "Fridrich".

Of course, if you'd prefer something other than your own name, then as long as it's simple/easy to remember and distinctive, you'll be fine. Often, it doesn't even have to be meaningful nor related to your products.

Apple (iMac, iPod, iTunes)
Bicycle (playing cards)
Buffalo (hard disk)

You might argue that Apple and Bicycle has gotten the names from certain incidents/history.. and Buffalo for the tough/strong properties.. but would you have guessed it if no one tells you what their product is?



Just my thoughts.


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 12, 2010)

Listing off of the top of my head lol:

Wierd, one word names:
Falcon
Tempural
Ecstatic
Speed (o.o)
Glide
Elegant


Wierd and made up names that sound cool:
Arphenion
Aglaeca
Faijuan
Petik
Kunairo
Kunaira
Sakura (sounds kinda girly lmao, but kinda catchy to me)

ehh, running out of ideas, gunna think of some more.


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2010)

But it's not ALL haiyan's designs..
It's not Haiyan's Brand.


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 12, 2010)

holy (or something like HolyCube)
eagle (Eagle Cube)
strike
agile
velocious
expeditious
adherent
lecherous
lascivious
libertine
frivolous
extravagant
spiral


ehh still thinking....


----------



## wk (Mar 12, 2010)

joey said:


> But it's not ALL haiyan's designs..
> It's not Haiyan's Brand.



Yea, I thought so. But well, who knows after a discussion with the company they might go for it. lol

EDIT: Oh yea, another reason I suggested that anyway (while acknowledging the fact that Haiyan doesn't own the whole company/designs) is because "from now on all Type A will change to Haiyan" or something along that line.

Added note: On www.cubehaiyan.com, all the A-I, A-II is listed as Haiyan's cube (I), Haiyan's cube (II) and so on.


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 13, 2010)

You could also add cube at the end of most of them

EG: agile cube
velocious cube
lascivious cube
libertine cube


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 13, 2010)

YuTubeCuber said:


> Listing off of the top of my head lol:
> 
> Wierd, one word names:
> Falcon
> ...



Same with these, like elegant cube
glide cube


----------



## skewb10 (Mar 14, 2010)

wk said:


> I'd suggest branding it as Haiyan.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. What's more unique and easy to recognise than Haiyan? If I see Alpha/Lightning and Haiyan on the packaging box, somehow I think Haiyan will stand out more. And if there's no Haiyan, it sounds/looks like just another anonymous company's cube.
> ...



I'll put my money on "Haiyan Alpha"

you need the "A" in there somewhere, and everyone knows the OP's cube as HaiYan cubes....

if you call this one haiyan alpha, you can call the rest like haiyan beta/haiyan better, haiyan cool, haiyan dogg 

but seriously tho, Haiyan Alpha is what you need, not a name like "something CUBE" - as in put the word 'cube' in the name, because it's redundant, cubers would know that you bought a cube if you say 'type A', you dont have to reiterate that you bought a 'type A cube'

=)


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 14, 2010)

"Samurai" would suggest the Chinese origin too so I think you should pick mine


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 14, 2010)

skewb10 said:


> wk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suggest branding it as Haiyan.
> ...




Haiyan Alpha sounds great, but as was stated twice, it isn't just his design. If you were to take part in making an amazing cube design and asked people for names. Would you be happy if they named it after themselves?


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 14, 2010)

Imperial cube


----------

